# New Seiko Dress Watches



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone seen these? Are they for the UK?

Could Roy source these? They look very very tasty










They are 23 jewel and hand windable I believe


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've seen these and like them a lot. They have a new 28,800 beat movement, can be hand wound as well as being an auto - definite improvements over the 7s26. I think they are being called the Seiko Spirit over on the SCWF - not sure if this is an official Seiko name or another bloody made up nickname (as in monster, black knight, atlas etc etc etc).

I'd also like to know if Roy can get hold of them - I like the hands and the white on black date display - very nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They should be over here eventually.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool - I didn't think they were an Asia only watch. I'm hoping that the new movement will find its way into other watches too (not just dressy ones).


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Funnily enough guys I ordered one of these last night. Its coming from Tokyo (hopefully!), in a few days. The term "Spirit" is the official Seiko name for these watches, and the movement is essentially an upgraded version of the 23 jewel 7s36 movement, with "Tokyo stripes", (







), hacking seconds and handwind capability. Its still a 21,600 BPH movement I'm pretty sure. I went for the leather strapped SCVS007 model










Borrowed pic









I'll take a few of my own photos and stick them up when it arrives.

The look of it might well hit a few "most hated" buttons for some of you guys given the comments in the other thread


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

looks quite similar to that King Seiko Roy had on the last update.....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Its still a 21,600 BPH movement I'm pretty sure


Yep you're right Rich I've just checked - I could have sworn it was 28800 bph, oh well never mind it's still a very nice watch.

It'd be cool to hear what you think of it when it arrives


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Was looking at this this Orient Star a couple of months ago, but might consider the Seiko as an alternative for the future.










Richard


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Another one with an explorer dial, look a bit like the Orient.

SCVS011










They have a display back to show the Tokyo stripes.

6R35


----------

